# Anyone else having anovulatory cycles



## soozywong (Nov 30, 2009)

Hi 

I'm 42 and the last 2 cycles don't think have/am ovulating.  Don't understand why and what's going on and I feel at the moment like I'm never going to ov again.  Cycles haven't really quite been the same since IVF in Sept and I think the first one after the treatment I might not have ov'd but think that's quite common immediately after treatment.

Has anyone else had this and then started ovulating again.  Need some hope!  I have read that it's more common to have anovulatory cycles as get older.

Thanks

Sooz


----------

